# How do I tell if its Enhanced?



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been buying my meat from Whole Foods, but I tried my local regular grocery store to see if different varieties were available. I purchased some turkey necks and turkey wings (for later in the transition), but I am not sure if they are enhanced or not. They do not _say_ enhanced, but the meat at WF actually said "no water added" so I knew I was safe. The meat I bought today says "less than 4% water retained". I am not sure if I should feed this to them when the time comes...


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

I discovered that I had to flip the package over to see the contents. :redface:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Just adding water is not enhancing. Enhancing is adding other stuff ... mainly salt or saline solution or other "flavorings". The meat you got today is not enhanced unless it says something else somewhere else. Also, "retaining" water is not adding water.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

One thing I discovered this past Holiday is that enhanced turkey does infact effect ME!

A little off topic but I don't buy enhanced meat for the dogs after my boy had a horrible reaction to it over a year ago. Last year, we bought a heritage turkey from the co-op so it was not enhanced. This year I've had two different turkey dinners and both morning afters I've felt like crap, more like drugged, it definitely affects me, can't imagine what it does to a dog?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I stopped buying the enhanced chicken from Walmart when it dawned on me that it was lasting a hell of a lot longer before it started getting smelly and slimy, than the non-enhanced chicken from Publix.
ETA That Wholefoods shop sounds great. It's not fair, I need one here.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

It will usually say on the package _somewhere_ if its enhanced with broth or sodium. Usually in a percentage. 

I've found that most Wal*mart meat is enhanced. Puke.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have only been in a Walmart probably 3-5 times in my life. I avoid it like no other.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> I have only been in a Walmart probably 3-5 times in my life. I avoid it like no other.


By golly, I was in there three times yesterday. lol
My husband works there part time, too. 


I admittedly buy enhanced meats all the time. I rinse it, sometimes let it soak, and I've had no negative effects. 
As for people eating enhanced meats, I for one certainly season meat when I eat it, I don't understand how it's any different. I try not to make mountains out of molehills.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I fed it for some time before and had no adverse effects. I don't anymore because I'd prefer to avoid the flavorings.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I see no difference in it. Doesn't affect Aspen or myself.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think maybe for you young ones you probably wouldn't feel any difference, but for some of us who are older and don't salt hardly anything or cook from boxes or eat fast food it does. Just sayin.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I think maybe for you young ones you probably wouldn't feel any difference, but for some of us who are older and don't salt hardly anything or cook from boxes or eat fast food it does. Just sayin.


AMusing. 
I rarely eat fast food. makes me sick every time. :-(
I also cook from scratch more often than not. 
Funny, the things people assume based off of nothing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't eat enhanced nor do i feed it to my dogs, simply because the sodium is high....

i'm more concerned about the long term effects from many enhanced meals than whether or not one meal has a little too much sodium in it....


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't give my pup enhanced meat. Its not hard to avoid enhanced meats once you know where to shop, at least in my area. Things to look out for on labels to spot it aside from the obvious word "Enhanced" are to look at the nutrition data label for sodium and the "ingredients:" list. Yeah many times they are sneaky and you gotta look on the back.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

mmm... sodium phosphate. (sodium+phosphoric acid)
Original Articles: Phosphorus and Potassium Content of Enhanced Meat and Poultry Products: Implications for Patients Who Receive Dialysis


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I have been buying my meat from Whole Foods...


If for some reason you have not already researched this, I will give you a comparison between the Co-Op prices for San Antonio, Texas versus buying off the Co-Op and going directly to Whole Foods and/or Green Fields Market (very comparable store).

Whole Foods price per pound for chicken backs: $0.99 per lb with 10% off for a 10lb "case".

Green Fields Market price per pound for chicken backs: $0.47 per lb with Co-Op pricing.

Green Fields Market price per pound for chicken quarters: $1.56 per lb.

Co-Op Meat Distributor price per pound for chicken quarters: $0.47 per lb (fresh) 40 lb case minimum.

From what I understand, you are in the St. Louis area. Here is a link for the St. Louis Raw 4 Pets Co-Op: StLouisRaw4Pets

I would strongly suggest checking it out for your bulk meat purchases.

-- Tara


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Already tried joining the Co-Op group and my request has not been accepted in over a week.

Also, I choose to shop at Whole Foods because I prefer the quality of their meat. Cost is not an issue. Actually, the .99 a pound you just mentioned sounds awesome! I have been paying MUCH more than that for the packs of 3 chicken backs at WF. I will find out about getting the packs of ten for .99/pound.

The quality from Whole Foods is absolutely worth the cost, for me.:smile:


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

That's strange that you didn't get a response from your local Co-Op. I agree that WF is excellent and I do encourage you to call the meat department and let them know what you need, i.e. that you are purchasing meat for your pets. Ask them if they have any discounts available to you by the case.

They may simply ask you what you need and order it for you. They will tell you when it's ready for pick up. You may be suprised how many others are doing exactly the same thing you are...feeding their pets from WF meat dept.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks. I will continue to get meat from Whole Foods, but I wouldn't mind ALSO getting cheaper meat from the Co-Op!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

mike487 said:


> mmm... sodium phosphate. (sodium+phosphoric acid)
> Original Articles: Phosphorus and Potassium Content of Enhanced Meat and Poultry Products: Implications for Patients Who Receive Dialysis


Interesting! I just read that article...so that makes it sound like in same cases you would not even necessarily be able to tell if the meat was enhanced or not.

So, I ventured to WalMart yesterday and was actually surprised at the selection of meat I saw. There was a bag of chicken quarters, and it did not say it was enhanced or anything. The sodium was about 85 mg. Does that sodium level sound like it has been injected with saline or is that pretty typical?

Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can buy regular chicken anywhere that doesn't have any sodium added to it, I'm not sure why Walmart has to only sell sodium added chicken.

I was looking for pork ribs the other day at Winco and the meat guy told me they only sell Hormel pork there and it is all injected with a sodium phosphate, they get it because they give them a good price.

I just won't put my dogs kidneys and liver at risk.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Interesting! I just read that article...so that makes it sound like in same cases you would not even necessarily be able to tell if the meat was enhanced or not.
> 
> So, I ventured to WalMart yesterday and was actually surprised at the selection of meat I saw. There was a bag of chicken quarters, and it did not say it was enhanced or anything. The sodium was about 85 mg. Does that sodium level sound like it has been injected with saline or is that pretty typical?
> 
> Thanks!


Usually the enhanced meat I see has @180mg+ sodium per 4 oz serving so I would think that 85mg per serving could indicate no sodium had been added. This site says that raw thigh meat and skin at 57g (2oz) has 43mg sodium. http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/poultry-products/730/2
Krogers is as bad as any with this. ALL pork at my Krogers is enhanced, you can get un-enhanced chicken there and I don't know about the beef.


----------

